# I will make sure someone goes to hell if the 8 Giovannii Paolo Colona!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I swear to you , oh jesus oh lord or lords of this world of worlds (if we have multiverse).

Giovanni Paolo Colonna music so awesome it reach my inner soul like if one head , i deprofundis what a granada fruit(pomme grenade?) you know ,this ridiculeous fruits full of tasty seeds, got to love them well i love em to death, passion fruits does is a scam ?

But anyway Colonna music incredible, one of the finest italian unsung , forgotten almost , we dont hear mutch on talk classical but i happen to have CPO release and it's amazing oh... you guys, if you dont beleive me than you can call me a liar , but you most before listen to this offering and the brilliant classic offering.

What about it folks ?
Who love this classical composer offering


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

He's pointing downward, not a good sign. But I think he is only saying put it down on paper, as an act of character and discipline.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Pomegranate. 

Sergio Vartolo recorded quite a lot of music by Colonna, and there’s something by Francesco Cera too.


----------

